# Navigating Down Steps with Tracks



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Utubed it....plenty of videos on how tracks go up stairs.

I don't see any, but how do you lug a 250lb blower down the steps ...


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Winch it. :icon_whistling:


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

You back it off down the stairs (it better be hydrostatic, so that it will "brake" it when not moving).

:blowerhug:


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

I drive mine down, just go slowly and make sure the bucket is in its highest setting.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

LOL. You guys must hit the gym everyday.
Let's say 4-5 steps.

Granted the engine is somewhat closer towards the back.
Driving it down, holding the handlebars of a machine 250lb....
Man, I'm going to have to Really Find a Dealer to Demo this aspect


----------



## GtWtNorth (Feb 5, 2014)

My deck is 42" high & I have a set of 9' metal ramps that I install over the stairs each fall. Drive up & down in first gear, no problem.


----------

